# Tethered remote shooting overlay glitch help on Mac



## pardus (Apr 24, 2015)

So I have a Canon 5d3 teathered to my new 5K iMac with OS X 10.10.3

Using eos utility 3.1.0, I am shooting remote and using live view with a file overlay of a graphic designers layout. the photo is full width of the document but the product needs to be in a specific space to work with text etc...

Anyway, when in live view I go to select the image to use as the overlay and it triggers the typical mac open dialog box except that it is completely blank except for a greyed out open button and cancel button at the bottom. the entire area above it is blank, not even a sidebar or any way of selecting or finding a file. 

it works on my old iMac fine but with an older version of OS X. EOS utility 2 does work but is way clunkier and would prefer to use 3. 

Any thoughts on a fix or anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## KBStudio (Apr 30, 2015)

Have you tried reloading EOS Utility 3.0?

What do you find clunky about 2.0? We made the decision not to upgrade to 3.0, but can not remember why.

We run 8 iMac 27s with OS X 10.7, 10.8, and 10.9 but not 10.10. All run fine with EOS Utility 2.14.0. 

Not much help am I?


----------



## KBStudio (Apr 30, 2015)

Just ran a test with EOS Utility 3.2 on an iMac27 with a OS X 10.8.5 and a 5DM3. The Live View overlay worked fine. Again this is not an OS X 10.10 machine. However, did run into a problem which EOS Utility 2.14.0 doesn't have. We use a second monitor in the vertical position for our Live View. This helps the stylist see what they are doing live and in real time. With EOS Utility 2.14.0 you can fill the screen with the Live View window. So on a 24 inch monitor running 1920 x 1200, the Live View covers the entire screen. In EOS Utility 3.2, attempts to fill the screen fail as the Live View window will not expand the actual Live View to the edges of the monitor. The exterior window that contains the Live View will expand to the left and right edge of the screen but the actual Live Window stays the same size. Fine for most applications, but not ours. We will be sticking to EOS Utility 2.14.0.

Still do not know why OS X 10.10 does not want to allow you to select an image to overlay.


----------



## pardus (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks KBStudio. 

yes have re-downloaded and tried installing a few times. one thing that is odd is that even though am deleting my pref file when re-installing, the app still retains previous settings and haven't been able to find out where that is being stored. even found an uninstaller but prefs remain like local folder to store images. 

i guess the clunky thing for ver 2 is when you click to zoom in, it loads a new live view window so you essentially have two live view windows open at same time. not a big deal, just like how ver 3 works better in that regard. also the sliders for camera controls are different if I recall. 

Will dig around a little more and see what happens.


----------



## KBStudio (Apr 30, 2015)

I agree that the interface is much nicer in 3.0. Our biggest complaint is the bouncing aperture slider. It either jumps up two thirds or down two thirds when trying to add or subtract one third. Or just takes off on its own. Unfortunately, the Live View window issue is too important for our workflow to adopt 3.0. Unless we can figure a work around.

As for the preferences not uninstalling, have you looked in Library/Application Support/Canon_Inc_IC/Uninstall or
Library/Preferences/com.canon.ic_installer.plist or com.canon.ImageB....Management.plist?

Not sure if any of these are appropriate. Good Luck!


----------

